# The 2015 Third Annual Michigan Get-Together (June 6th-7th)



## handymanstan (Jan 12, 2015)

*@kingfishcam, @hillbillyrkstr   and I  are starting to put together the next get-together.*

*We are thinking the first weekend of June at Hillbillyrkstars “Way Out Ranch” In the Fowlerville area.*

*If you think you would like to join us this year please jump in and let us know.*

*We really don’t have a plan yet so any suggestions are appreciated. *

*Links to the last two get-togethers.*

*  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159461/2014-michigan-get-together-july-19-2014*

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144211/michigan-q-gathering 2013 *

*I hope to see some old friends and some new faces this year.*

*Stan*


----------



## litterbug (Jan 12, 2015)

I just seen this and I had to bump it. I was jealous all of last year that I was not able to make it (for both the summer get together or the cheese smoke) but that's what happens when you have to work all the time I guess. That particular weekend the family wants to go to Grand Haven because it is right after school gets out.  Just for grins, how far away from Grand Haven is the get together?  I would love to meet some smokers in my neck of the woods and expand my knowledge.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 12, 2015)

Litterbug said:


> I just seen this and I had to bump it. I was jealous all of last year that I was not able to make it (for both the summer get together or the cheese smoke) but that's what happens when you have to work all the time I guess. That particular weekend the family wants to go to Grand Haven because it is right after school gets out. Just for grins, how far away from Grand Haven is the get together? I would love to meet some smokers in my neck of the woods and expand my knowledge.


Hey Litterbug, I have family in GH and it takes me about a hour and a have to get there and it takes me about 25 mins to get to Rockstars so I would say you have about two hours travel time.

We changed the date so maybe you can come.

Cams talking Brisket and rockstar says camping over night is not a problem. You bring the tent.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah cam said he's in for brisket and I'll be smoking a few shoulders, and some ABTs. Maybe something else to. 

We are going to have the 2nd annual fattie competition (RobbQ won last years with a fattie stuffed with spam, horseradish cheese, and spinach if I remember right). Cams cousin brad also suggested a best dish compitition. Everyone who shows up and eats will cast a ballet for that one where the fattie comp will have special judges again.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 12, 2015)

6 months out and we are planning.   Must be a smoking problem!!!

Looking forward to the 3rd annual!  Brisket will be on my menu for the day.


----------



## fpmich (Jan 18, 2015)

My smoker won't run for 6 hours, let alone for 6 months.  What the...?   LOL

Deb and I will try to attend if possible.  Won't know until closer to date.

We sure did enjoy the last one!  Good people, visits, and food.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 18, 2015)

There are a few ideas kicking around for the cooking contests.  I am sure more ideas will be discussed as soon as we can get a batch of cheese smoking in February.  :)


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2015)

Cam/Stan/Scott,

Thanks for spearheading this effort! I'm always proud of the turnouts we get at these gatherings. So far I plan on attending but that is always a busy weekend for my family. Graduation, birthdays, and anniversays always seem to make the first two weeks of June so interesting.

I might try a corned beef brisket this year. I'll keep in touch as the months roll by. Also my calendar looks open for the Feb. 15th, so we can discuss more then at the cheese smoke.


----------



## robbq (Mar 11, 2015)

Well hi-dee-hoo smoking brethren !

A nice shout out from rkstar gave me the heads up on link, and event. Thanks again bro!

As you know I had a bad end of year with loosing my father. And late November my Father-in-law. Was not a good year. Add in a friend and 2 cousins passing, I took time off to get stable again from most internet activities, this one included.

Now after a ruff beginning of year, things are overly busy but stable.

Now, guess what's in the box....













box.png



__ robbq
__ Mar 11, 2015






Yea, that's right... my secret new WINNING FATTIE!

Ohh boy, hard to choose which one I am going to submit if I can make this date without a graduation thing in the way.

I hope all of you are well. I need some men smoke and beer time. ( perhaps a women or too to fetch a beer )..lol

I will stay in touch on this. And for main course , well a new and improved version along side of some regular BACON ONION RINGS!

I will add a main course as well if needed for competition  or simply to chow.

Later guy's!

RobBQ...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm guessing spam is in that box robb.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 12, 2015)

*At the cheese smoke we had an official meeting of the **"Michigan Smokers Planning Commission Round table". (Cam and Scott were tipsy) *

*We are planning for anyone who might be interested in chipping in so that we can do a standing rib roast or two as a main meal item.*

*There will still be pulled pork or brisket and sides.  Plus the Fatty contest. (This year I think the fatty contest should be lunch.)     I also think smoked potatoes will go good with the prime rib.*

*If you want to come and bring a smoker and smoke something yourself or come and relax chip in and enjoy a standing rib roast feast the choice is yours. (We will need to know)*

*Once we get a number on those that want to have the standing rib roast we will order a bone apiece and get the cost per person.*

*June 6th is getting closer so it’s time to check your calendars and join in. *

*Hey RobbQ I am so looking forward to the onion rings*.

*Stan*


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 12, 2015)

Dang! June 6th is not good for me. That's our busiest weekend at the Hardware store.   Have a great time! I hope to make it in the future.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 12, 2015)

RobbQ's famous onion rings.....oh boy!

So far that weekend is still open and I'm planning on attending. I'll be smoking a corned beef. I'll chop some and slice some for a little variety. Of course the smoke mac and cheese will be there as well.

I'll see if I can rustle up Dave and my Bro for this one.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 13, 2015)

Glad to see you back around RobbQ!

Yep, smoking some prime rib sounded like a good idea.  :)  Mac and cheese will go well with a smoked rib bone.


----------



## deltawhiskey (Mar 13, 2015)

Somehow I must make it this year. Hell I work in fowlerville.....bad enough I missed the cheese smoke that I was very interested in....will talk to the wife


----------



## deltawhiskey (Mar 13, 2015)

Just smoked my first corned beef humdinger, I make multiple trips a year to NYC for my work, in an attempt to replicate the famous Katz deli pastrami
I've been experimenting. Turned out killer,it was even better cold the following days. Only took a week of prep lol. O well, you gotta work hard to obtain this level of chubbyness.....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 13, 2015)

Come on out delta! Bring your smoker! Gonna be a good weekend!


----------



## robbq (Mar 14, 2015)

Well guys,

Turns out this IS the weekend of my sons graduation.

It is for most people I am sure.  So participating is most likely a no. Very upsetting. Sure wish it was in July again.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh man that is a bummer Robb.  We will miss you and your food but now someone else can win the fattie contest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Tell your son congratulations.  Maybe we will see you at the next cheese smoke.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 15, 2015)

I'll look into it and see what we can do. Maybe we will do one in July to robb.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 17, 2015)

DeltaWhiskey said:


> Just smoked my first corned beef humdinger, I make multiple trips a year to NYC for my work, in an attempt to replicate the famous Katz deli pastrami
> I've been experimenting. Turned out killer,it was even better cold the following days. Only took a week of prep lol. O well, you gotta work hard to obtain this level of chubbyness.....


That's cool Delta. Did you corn the brisket yourself? What rub recipe do you use? I am searching for a good one.....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 19, 2015)

You know what robb im gonna do what I did last year and have a smoke in September as well as june 6th. That work for you?


----------



## humdinger (Mar 19, 2015)

That's a good idea Hillbilly.......or on another note, maybe Robb and I could organize something over here on the east side later in the summer? Would that interest anyone?


----------



## deltawhiskey (Mar 19, 2015)

I cheated humdinger....:(
I believe I grabbed one from Detroit eastern market when I was in the area for some work. Like I said I was attempting pastrami so not sure if the rub would be of interest to you but just in case... http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/close_to_katzs_home_made_pastrami.html


----------



## deltawhiskey (Mar 19, 2015)

I think that article might have mentioned how to corn your own, but I'm sure there is plenty info out there on that process


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2015)

If I can make it I would be interested. I did one in September last year with friends and neighbors so I'll do that again to. Right now I'm really just trying to get as many people to the June 6th one as I can. It's the big one so hopefully we get a lot of the msg members attending. So far it's looking promising.


----------



## fpmich (Mar 21, 2015)

So far it looks like Deb and I will be able to attend the June 6th one....unless....

I'm not sure, but I think one or two grandkids may be graduating this year.  Or next year.  Grandpa's  memory is faulty.

Will have to check with Deb and step kids, before committing for sure. 

As soon as I know, I will let you know.  I'm hoping we can make it.


----------



## robbq (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## robbq (Mar 24, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> You know what robb im gonna do what I did last year and have a smoke in September as well as june 6th. That work for you?


Sept could get weather iffy. With school starting and all a small window would probably be in for me. Especially if I plan on camping overnight!.

It's just so busy in June. Man this sucks!


----------



## robbq (Mar 24, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> That's a good idea Hillbilly.......or on another note, maybe Robb and I could organize something over here on the east side later in the summer? Would that interest anyone?


I was thinking the same thing Humdinger! We need to represent!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry the eastsiders can't make it. I'm sticking with my plan of June 6th as I've already let dozens of people know. I avoided July and august because it sucks when it's crazy hot out. we did one in September last year so regardless if it's advertised as a msg event on this page or just the neighbors, family, and friends like last year the barn will be Rockin in sept.  Good luck with your party.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh I totally agree that we should still keep the June gathering as The "Official" Michigan smokers gathering,.....I was just throwing out a suggestion/alternative in order to get a feel for the idea.

I'm not even really sure where we would host an eastsider gathering. My house would be ok, but parking can be an issue. I was also thinking maybe a Metropark like Stoney Creek or Metro Beach (Lake St. Clair Park), but there is an entrance fee involved with that which can be a deterrent. So unless I have a "eureka" type of an idea, it might not even happen b/c summers are a very busy time.

I still haven't been to "The Way Out Here Ranch" yet, so it is definitely on my summer to-do list for this year; be it June or September.


----------



## robbq (Mar 25, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sorry the eastsiders can't make it. I'm sticking with my plan of June 6th as I've already let dozens of people know. I avoided July and august because it sucks when it's crazy hot out. we did one in September last year so regardless if it's advertised as a msg event on this page or just the neighbors, family, and friends like last year the barn will be Rockin in sept. Good luck with your party.


I believe Humdinger and myself were implying " in addition to the June 6th get together " one thrown on the east side to host the west side would be something we could do for all.

Not trying to move the awesome party. And the point made with location is just. Unless someone here has property it would be a neutral location if it took place.

Now as for the June 6th weekend, I am trying to work out how the heck I could do it , enjoy myself , stay the night but attend my sons graduation day on Sunday morning. It would be a struggle for me to pack all up and go. I will see. I hate missing events due to the powers that be.

RobBq


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 25, 2015)

I took it as "another party" guys. No sweat. Sorry you can't make it. No ill will over here.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 29, 2015)

More parties?  Sounds good to me!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 31, 2015)

I did some light research on a local park over this way (Riverbends Park) and it still seems like someone's house would still be the way to go. Park pavilions cost $$ to rent and electrical and water hook ups are scarce. I'll keep digging to see what else I can find.....


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 7, 2015)

I would guess a house is the way to go also.  It is almost a three day affair with prep, party and teardown.  Not to mention a 12-16 hour butt smoke..


----------



## humdinger (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah, that's a great point. We'll see. Maybe an opportunity to have it at my house will pop up.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 7, 2015)

Bought a 15 pound packer brisket for the June 6th smoke the other day.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm thinking I'll need to start the brisket Friday evening. Any suggestions?


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 8, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'm thinking I'll need to start the brisket Friday evening. Any suggestions?


A 15 lb Brisket will take a long time. I think starting Friday night is a good plan. 


Humdinger said:


> Oh I totally agree that we should still keep the June gathering as The "Official" Michigan smokers gathering,.....I was just throwing out a suggestion/alternative in order to get a feel for the idea.
> 
> I'm not even really sure where we would host an eastsider gathering. My house would be ok, but parking can be an issue. I was also thinking maybe a Metropark like Stoney Creek or Metro Beach (Lake St. Clair Park), but there is an entrance fee involved with that which can be a deterrent. So unless I have a "eureka" type of an idea, it might not even happen b/c summers are a very busy time.
> 
> I still haven't been to "The Way Out Here Ranch" yet, so it is definitely on my summer to-do list for this year; be it June or September.


I am in on a east side gathering.  Two party's sound great.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## shamp (Apr 12, 2015)

After a year appsense, I am back... Had a crazy year with work and having my third child..  I actually sold food and consulted to food retailers around Michigan and Indiana which was 365 day job... (If you need a place to buy good meat I can prob help you find a place). I now have switched jobs that's lowered my stress and I'm ready to start enjoying my obsession cooking and smoking meat.  I will not be able to make the June get together.  It's my anniversary... I don't think wife would enjoy it as much as I would....  Look forward to reconnecting with the people and the forums who share this obsession..


----------



## humdinger (Apr 14, 2015)

Welcome back Shamp! Glad to hear your getting back to basics! Maybe we'll see you at one of the other gatherings in the works. Take care!


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 14, 2015)

Shamp said:


> After a year appsense, I am back... Had a crazy year with work and having my third child.. I actually sold food and consulted to food retailers around Michigan and Indiana which was 365 day job... (If you need a place to buy good meat I can prob help you find a place). I now have switched jobs that's lowered my stress and I'm ready to start enjoying my obsession cooking and smoking meat. I will not be able to make the June get together. It's my anniversary... I don't think wife would enjoy it as much as I would.... Look forward to reconnecting with the people and the forums who share this obsession..


Glad to have you back Shamp. Sorry you can't make it in june but have a great anniversary and we will toast a drink to you.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 20, 2015)

15 pound brisket, 2 pork butts, 4 slabs spare ribs already bought for this smoke. And I'm still looking at options.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 20, 2015)

Rock and roll hillbilly. My mouth is watering already.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 20, 2015)

We won't have any smoked meat shortages at the ranch.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 21, 2015)

Since you have a brisket, maybe I'll being something else besides corned beef. How are we on appetizers/sides?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 21, 2015)

Whatever works best for you dinger. In the morning I'll be smoking my version of scotch eggs for breakfast. Possibly a breakfast fattie as well. As far as sides go the wife will be making coleslaw, and potatoe salad, and I'll be making a bunch of ABTs. Thats the plans as I know them.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 21, 2015)

I actually have a few turkey breasts in the freezer as well that I forgot to mention. We used stans smoker on the last party at my place (last fall) and it came out good. So I'm guessing we will smoke at least one of those to.


----------



## craigdchang (Apr 21, 2015)

Is there any empty smokers available. I was planning on riding but it is hard to fit a smoker on the motorcycle


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm sure we will have some room in a smoker Craig. I have a few, and Stan is bringing a few, and cam is bringing his if needed.


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds like there will be more food then we can eat.  All that and Fatties too. I will have to start fasting a few days before the party. I will bring at least two smokers.


----------



## humdinger (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds good Scott. I'll bring my mac and cheese like usual, and maybe a dessert? We'll see....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome! That's some good Mac n cheede


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 11, 2015)

The smoke is Just a few weeks away. Sorry I haven't been on much. Been busy. I probably won't be on much before the smoke either. Busy as can be at work and outside of work. If you can make it great come on by! Bring some meat or a smoker!  If you can't sorry about your luck. 

As of now for the 6th I'm smoking the 15 pound brisket, a turkey breast,  and a shoulder for dinner. I'll have a shoulder for lunch as well. And a breakfast fatty, and some scotch eggs for breakfast.

All meat will more or less be done when it's done as it's hard to plan exact times when smoking. Depending on what everyone else is bringing/smoking I'm gonna assume good will be finishing up all day long so people can eat from around 10am through midnight and beyond. 

If anyone has any questions feel free to pm or call Stan or myself.

Hillbilly


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 11, 2015)

Almost forgot...

The Fattie competition is happening again so bring your best Fattie and there's talk of a best dish overall award.


----------



## handymanstan (May 12, 2015)

Come on Michigan people and join in.  This will be a good time meeting and smoking and eating.  I am still trying to come up with a fattie idea that is better than the famous Spam fattie.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 12, 2015)

I hate the spam Fattie. The fact it won is still bothering me.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 12, 2015)

We have the guest list more or less figured out from the msg. It'll be fewer than last year but hopefully the overall turnout is good. 

We have enough smokers between the core group and I alone bought enough meat to smoke. Anything else is a bonus. At least 2 of my buddies who haven't been to one of the smokes are entering fatties. So I'm sure we can match the 5 we had last year.

To bad Robbq won't be defending his Fattie title. Shame to lose it by not entering.


----------



## kingfishcam (May 13, 2015)

Man this is getting close!  My big electric smoker is ready to roll if needed.  I might have a batch of side dish something to bring.   Got a business trip that week but looking forward to the gathering!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 18, 2015)

It's getting real close! Might need that smoker cam. I'm still not sure. Any word on fpmich?


----------



## fpmich (May 19, 2015)

I'm sorry to say, I don't believe we'll be able to make it this one due to health problems of our own, and a friend.   In spite of Prime rib being offered, I doubt we can make it.  LOL

Sure wish we could.

My hip, back and shoulder has been plaguing me.  Just found out that surgery for complete tear in the supra something or other, in my rotator cuff is inoperable, due to several things.  So I get to live with the loss of strength and pain for the rest of my life.  I had it last year when we were at the party, but at the time, I thought it was just tendonitis, 

My Wife Deb, who has MS, has been up at our friend's Marilyn's ranch, taking care of her, and her 8 horses, after Marilyn underwent two back surgeries in the past 2 & 1/2 months.  I've been on my own since then.  It isn't easy for any of us three.  But things are getting better now finally.

I haven't even uncovered and cleaned my smoker yet, let alone smoke anything.  YIKES!  Now that hurts more than anything!

Hoist one for me.  Maybe we'll be able to make one of the later ones being planned.  Hope you al have a ball!  Gonna miss the fatty tasting though.  LOL  I still havn't made one of my own.  It on my agenda for this summer.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear that fp. I know it's a long haul for you guys and if your not feeling good it'll be tough. I'll send you some pics after the smoke. Hope ya'll feel better.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2015)

I'll be having another smoker party in September fp. It won't be an msg party but your more than welcome to come by and join us.


----------



## wormdunker (May 19, 2015)

Just found this site while looking for fatty recipes. Due you smoke the fatty's on site to enter the contest?


----------



## fpmich (May 20, 2015)

They did last year wormdunder.  They were awesome! 

Thanks Hillbilly.  Hope we can make that one.

If we can make this one, we will, but whoever is doing the prime rib roast,  don't count us in. We don't want to cost you money in case we don't make it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 20, 2015)

Yes wormdunder you make it at home and then we smoke them all at the same time. Last year we did them all in the same smoker but it's not required. You coming out the gathering?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 20, 2015)

We didn't get much feedback on the prime rib so I don't think we are doing it. I have a 15 pound brisket, multiple pork butts, and ribs that I'm personally smoking. Plus a fatty of course.


----------



## handymanstan (May 22, 2015)

fpmich said:


> I'm sorry to say, I don't believe we'll be able to make it this one due to health problems of our own, and a friend.   In spite of Prime rib being offered, I doubt we can make it.  LOL
> 
> Sure wish we could.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear Frank, Surgery is no fun for sure. We will miss you and Debbie. Glad things are getting better.

I think I have figured out the Fattie I will be bringing and I am planing either beans or a fruit salad.

Its getting close and I am getting excited.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 22, 2015)

I have no idea what kind of fatty I'm making. Maybe I'll just stuff the inside with a few pounds of bacon! Can't have enough bacon right?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 24, 2015)

Pre msg gathering get together for my birthday last night. 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 24, 2015





Ribs













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 24, 2015





Little fire













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 24, 2015





Ufc ppv projecting on the barn.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 24, 2015





Fire getting a bit larger.

I don't remember much else....
Long night of PBR and crown.


----------



## fpmich (May 25, 2015)

*Happy Birthday!!!*

Those ribs look awesome hillbilly.  Nice pull back on the bones!  Better than mine usually do.

The camp fires are right down my alley too!

I noticed the chairs were a LOT further away form from the big fire than the smaller one. 

What did you toss on that fire>  Last year's Christmas Tree?  or Rocket fuel? 

My guess is a few pine pallets.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 25, 2015)

Thanks fp. Ribs were not bad. Fire was logs, pallets, and an old chair my friend found on the side of the road.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 25, 2015






Aftermath...


----------



## deltawhiskey (May 25, 2015)

I am in. I work near fowlerville so any help needed the week prior for setup I can lend a hand if needed. We have a new baby so sorry for the late add. If there isn't enough room let me know. What else is needed?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 25, 2015)

Your in delta! Plenty of room! You ever make a fattie? If not figure out how and enter the competition! 

People will start showing up Friday evening and we will be smoking or grilling something for dinner that night. But the big smoke is Saturday all day.

We have plenty of room for tents, and campers so if you want to camp out its cool as well. 

Also feel free to bring your smoker or some meat for someone else's smoker.


----------



## handymanstan (May 26, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Pre msg gathering get together for my birthday last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Scott.  Nice ribs and fire.  Can't wait for the big smoke in two weeks.  Are you going to put jaws on that big screen for us?  Maybe time for a bigger fire pit looking at the aftermath.


DeltaWhiskey said:


> I am in. I work near fowlerville so any help needed the week prior for setup I can lend a hand if needed. We have a new baby so sorry for the late add. If there isn't enough room let me know. What else is needed?


Glad you can make it Delta.  Looking forward to meeting you and seeing what kind of fattie you come up with.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 26, 2015)

You know I think I will project jaws on the barn that night. Providing the weather is good that is. You dropping tables off Friday Stan?


----------



## handymanstan (May 26, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> You know I think I will project jaws on the barn that night. Providing the weather is good that is. You dropping tables off Friday Stan?


I think so but will know better when Friday gets here.  The ice table holds about 40lbs of ice.


----------



## deltawhiskey (May 26, 2015)

Never made a fattie, I will give it a whirl. Is there a meat fund I can donate to? How are the sides looking? Plates, napkins, beer ect? Due to the new baby I probably won't bring a smoker unless needed, if needed I have one electric and one old school. Don't want to show up empty handed but very busy at work and with baby. Let me know


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 26, 2015)

It's BYOB, we have a ton of meat to smoke, plates and all that stuff is taken care of. If you want bring a side. That work out good. Thanks


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 27, 2015)

Final call for the MSG gathering on June 6th. Let me know if your planning on attending. Thanks.


----------



## robbq (May 28, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I hate the spam Fattie. The fact it won is still bothering me.


Hello Gentleman . Busy Life. Smoked a few items and catered a few events. My son whom is Graduating has been in wood shop for the last 4 years and loves it. He made a project that gave him the county MITES competition that took him to State. He placed first in category and won the grand award. As well as a scholarship to MIAT. He designed and built a boat! We are so proud of him. So I need to share. This is his last week of his Senior year. And as I stated before, his Graduation is that weekend. Commencements on Sunday.

Below is hiself and his boat.













20150506_091724.jpg



__ robbq
__ May 28, 2015





       













20150516_104027.jpg



__ robbq
__ May 28, 2015


















20150509_091025.jpg



__ robbq
__ May 28, 2015






So, now the Smoke out. Since that is on Sunday morning. I am trying to work out a plan to attend in some fashion. Especially to DEFEND the hated ( winning SPAM FATTIE ! ) lol

It would be as follows. I would show midafternoon and camp overnight. If that’s okay rkstar. As I did last year at Cam’s. ( and was and am still grateful )

Perhaps help in any fashion again with setup. I will bring a newer and awesome version of my Bacon Onion rings to cook. Seems as if the big dinner dishes are covered. If I can do this, I might need to leave later Saturday afternoon . I will be bringing again my Weber Smokey mountain . So some space may be available if needed.   I sure hope this can roll out as I describe because it’s a great event with great people. So if this is okay Hillbilly, I would need address. I may even bring some homebrew again and sip at night on Friday evening to share with ya!

Then and of course.   My new out of the box FATTIE!   Oh man LOOK OUT! I hope this can be judged in early lunch hours for eats.

Take care all..


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 28, 2015)

That's fine by me rob. I haven't put any thought into a fattie yet but I will be entering one for sure. You're more than welcome to camp out just let me know when you'll be heading over. I have Friday off work.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 28, 2015)

Man that boat is impressive! Looks real good! Your son is welcome to join you at my place if he wants to come by.


----------



## b-one (May 28, 2015)

Hope you guys have a good time! Your son did a great job on that boat!


----------



## deltawhiskey (May 28, 2015)

Hillbilly, do you need help setting up, I can make arrangements to skate out of work early if needed.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 28, 2015)

I have all day off Friday delta. Cam's coming over Friday to help cut the lawn and stuff like that Friday afternoon. A few smokers will be started Friday afternoon and we will probably smoke or grill dinner Friday night so feel free to stop by. Not sure about set up because Stan is bringing the tables and chairs Friday or Saturday. Stop by and hang out a bit Friday if you want. Thanks for the offer .


----------



## deltawhiskey (May 28, 2015)

Sounds good. I'll hit you up for directions when we get close. In the mean time I'll be plotting this fatty deal


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 31, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm doing for a fattie Saturday. Anyone want to spill the beans on what they are bringing?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 31, 2015)

Ok I came up with the winning fattie! Competition will be at 3pm Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 31, 2015)

I'm thinking 3pm for the fattie contest. That'll get it out of the way early for robbq. 

Also my barn has a few lazy boys and a couch, and dish network Robb so you can crash out there instead of a tent.


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 1, 2015)

RobbQ said:


> hillbillyrkstr said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the spam Fattie. The fact it won is still bothering me.
> ...


Congrats to your son RobbQ.  Very nice boat.  Glad you are coming and bringing the onion rings.


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Ok I came up with the winning fattie! Competition will be at 3pm Saturday. Good luck!


Maybe the winner maybe not. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Scott I am trying to make it out friday around 6-7 if that works.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah that works Stan. Thanks


----------



## humdinger (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Scott/all,

The plans look like they're coming along nicely! However it doesn't look like I'll be able to make it out Saturday. The wife has something going on and I have the kids all afternoon.But if you guys are hanging out Friday night I may try to sneak out for a bit then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 3, 2015)

Just days away folks!
Robb your sons boat is very impressive.   I would love to see more detailed pics if have any.
I am still stuck here in New Orleans being forced to eat horrible food like crab.  ;) Ben in a food coma for days now.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 3, 2015)

I should be over by noon Friday with a trailer full of yard tools and some firewood.  Got a stop in Brighton to make first thing Fri first.


----------



## deltawhiskey (Jun 5, 2015)

Getting wet?! Rain was coming when I rolled out of fowlerville. Tomorrows forecast?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 5, 2015)

No rain here yet delta. Cam and I are smoking brisket and pork butt right now!


----------



## deltawhiskey (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool. Have some cocktails for me and let me know when to head out tomorrow.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 5, 2015)

Anytime after noon delta.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 7, 2015)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 7, 2015






Parties over


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 7, 2015)

And what a great party it was..  Thank you Scott and Crystal for having it at your ranch and for being such great hosts.  All of the food was wonderful.  The fattie contest was a big hit with farmer Scott ( not a member of the site) winning with a pepper and spinach and pork fattie.

We had a rear pig leg that got smoked and pulled. a turkey breast that was the best turkey I have ever eaten, Burnt ends. BB ribs, ABTs. Pork shots and lots of salads and desserts.  We had so much food we never got to slicing the brisket or pulling the shoulder Scott smoked. The keg was running all day ( the reason I did not take any pictures).  The fire was out of control as you can see with the couch burning in Scotts post above. Could not ask for a better time.

Stan


----------



## b-one (Jun 7, 2015)

Man I love a good couch fire! Glad to hear you guys had a good time!


----------



## humdinger (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks like a great time that ended with a bang! Sorry I couldn't make it out. :( Maybe next time...


----------



## fpmich (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like a great time.  Sorry we couldn't make it this year.

But we need MORE PICS of the day!  And the tales told too.  LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2015)

You know what fp I didn't take that many pictures myself for the site because the msg didn't really show for this one. We still had some serious smokers (6 smokers going strong), and I'd say about 50-60 people but just cam, Stan, and myself from the actual msg. Tough to get support for bbq in this state but the round table is still going strong!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2015)

Not 100% sure yet fp but it's looking like the last weekend in August is going to be the fattie finals competition and smoke at my place. Hopefully you can make it. Here's a few pics I took. Sorry it's not as many as it should be. 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2015






15 pound packer brisket













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2015






Pig hind quarter.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2015





28 1/2 hour smoked pork butt













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2015





Fatties













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2015





Fatties













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2015






Fire pit remains. It was still burning as of 8pm last night.


----------



## craigdchang (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow, sounds like it was a great time. I am sorry I missed it. I had an emergency network outage I had to respond to.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 11, 2015)

No sweat Craig you didn't miss much. Just another Saturday night at the ranch. Maybe next time.


----------



## b-one (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the pics! That hind quarter of pig looks great as well as the rest of the goodies!
I would of loved to shown up but work is busy and if I don't work I won't get to smoke anything. On a good note I stopped by a GFS store cascade and 28th street they now carry Tri tip for $4.05# bulk pack untrimmed.Thumbs Up


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking like aug 15th is the fattie finals. We're aiming for 20+ fatties so one fattie is probably gonna be required by all parties attending. Anyone interested in entering send me a PM. 

Note: you just have to make the fattie we will smoke them all at the same time.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2015)

Stan you can make a new thread for the fattie finals if you want.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 15, 2015)

The food was incredible!  It was nice to get a chance to taste the chow, without having been the cook.  Taste buds were overloaded!

Thanks to Rockstar and family for having us invade, and a thanks to Stan the man for tables, chairs. cooking and words of wisdom!

August means salmon fishing for me, so I will have to pass on fatty finals.  :(


----------



## handymanstan (Jun 29, 2015)

A link to the fatty finals.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...anch-fowlerville-michigan-aug-15#post_1416566

If you can make it we will love to try your fatty.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 29, 2015)

Fattie finals! Where you at robbq??? Defend your title or lose it with out a fight!


----------



## robbq (Jul 6, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Fattie finals! Where you at robbq??? Defend your title or lose it with out a fight!


Hello all.

Looks like the smoke was a success. Of course it was! with everyone I see who attended how could it be not.

Well now for this Fattie final. That is the only week of the year I have off for family vacation. Of course it is! How else would it be scheduled without a conflict. So being out of town, I can say I will not be able to attend this one as well. Too bad, I have a great contender .

Have fun everyone and maybe at some point the scheduling of events will align with all.

RobBq.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 13, 2015)

Awful way to lose the title. Sorry Robb but a new king will be crowned! My money's on someone from fowlerville.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 18, 2015)

Threw together a few pizza fatties this past weekend along with some St. Louis slabs, chicken quarters, and about 60 ABT's. Basically just another weekend at the ranch. I took a few pics. Enjoy.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015






Supreme pizza fattie with mozzarella I smoked last winter. 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015






Meat and cheese lovers fattie













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 13, 2015






Ufc ppv blown up on the barn.

That's about all the pics I took and no a simple pizza fattie won't win the contest but they sure are easy


----------



## handymanstan (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice looking fattie Scott...Glad you are practicing. I love pizza faties.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 1, 2015)

Just made a Mexican fattie Stan! Gonna smoke it at Gregs tonight along with some abts! I'll try to take a few pics for ya.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 2, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Just made a Mexican fattie Stan! Gonna smoke it at Gregs tonight along with some abts! I'll try to take a few pics for ya.


How'd it turn out Scott?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 5, 2015)

Turned out pretty good. I'm gonna make a few weeks. Greg made a corned venison and cabbage fattie and it turned out pretty good as well.


----------



## robbq (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks awesome Hillbilly ...

I cant find the throw down thread. So I hope everyone has a great time. Not a big smoking summer this year for me. Kind of weird one with all of the happenings in the family. Miss ya all. I'll be back soon I hope. Have a great time guy's. If anyone could hit me with the right link for the Fattie comp, I would appreciate it much....

RobBq..


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 7, 2015)

You know rob Im not sure where it is,  and it really went unnoticed by everyone I believe. Stan started it and I think it's under events instead of the msg section. No big deal. As of last night we had 7 confirmed fatties which beats the June smoke by one. We're hoping for a few more. Should be a good time hopefully some of the msg members can make it out. If not it'll be another fowlerville party!


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 8, 2015)

*Hey guys,  I don’t know what happened to the fattie post.  *

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...anch-fowlerville-michigan-aug-15#post_1416566

I guess it was deleted by someone!  The link does not work.  Gremlins I guess.  Here is the text of it.

*Fattie contest at the way out ranch. (Fowlerville Michigan) Aug 15*

*At the last Michigan gathering we had a fattie contest and farmer Scott won.  Scott is not a member of the forum but made a wonderful fattie. *

*RobbQ won the contest at last year’s get together.  We decided we needed to have another chance at great fattie fame so we are having a contest Aug 15 at Hillbillyrkstrs place.  *

*Everyone is welcome to join in.  There will be a lot of local talent there and I hope to see some SMF members come and represent the forum.*

*If you are interested please PM handymanstan or hillbillyrkstr  for directions.*

*We will smoke all the fatties together with the same smoke flavor so all will be equal. *

*Scott is planning to do some chicken and perhaps a turkey breast.  Anyone can bring a smoker and smoke anything you want.  *

*   *We will make some sides as always and probably some abts as well. But people can and should bring some sides if they can.

*BOYB   We will have chairs and tables and dinnerware.   Start time will be Noon.  We will shoot for dinner around 6:00PM so you will need to have your fattie here by 3:00PM*

*Todd at A-MAZE-N products sent us some prizes and we are planning a winners’ cup of some sort to be awarded to the winner and returned each year for the next winner.*

*This as all parties at rockstars will last late into the night with a big fire and too much drinking.  If you want to spend the night there is plenty of room to camp or you can crash in the pole barn.*

*Scott the Mexican fattie sounds good. *

*Rob I hope things start getting better for you and we will see you at the next one. *

*Kurt are you coming out for this one? *

*Seven fatties so far.  Sounds like a full smoker to me.  Next weekend so join if you can. *

*Stan*


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 9, 2015)

All outta turkeys Stan so I'll be doing some chicken quarters, some brats, and as always ABTs.

Nobody from the site is coming. In fact I'm changing it to the FSG because 95% of the people who attend are from fowlerville. Your grandfathered in Stan as an original member. 

As of now I think we're around 7-8 fatties and it could go up a few. I haven't really counted the maybes.

Movies will be projected on the barn for the kids as well. 

See you in a few days Stan!


----------



## humdinger (Aug 10, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> All outta turkeys Stan so I'll be doing some chicken quarters, some brats, and as always ABTs.
> 
> Nobody from the site is coming. In fact I'm changing it to the FSG because 95% of the people who attend are from fowlerville. Your grandfathered in Stan as an original member.
> 
> ...


Well change my maybe to a "YES" because I will be at the ranch, fatty in hand, ready to claim that first place prize!

Sorry for the late addition, but there was a chance work was going to send me to TX this week so I wasn't sure if I could make it. Thankfully that blew over, so I am cleared for smoking!

Do you have a list of the fatty's coming so I don't bring a duplicate? I'll probably bring a side too...homeade mac and cheese.


----------



## handymanstan (Aug 10, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> hillbillyrkstr said:
> 
> 
> > All outta turkeys Stan so I'll be doing some chicken quarters, some brats, and as always ABTs.
> ...


I am glad you can make it Kurt.  Your fattie can be the same as someone else but just needs to be over the top.  Good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







hillbillyrkstr said:


> All outta turkeys Stan so I'll be doing some chicken quarters, some brats, and as always ABTs.
> 
> Nobody from the site is coming. In fact I'm changing it to the FSG because 95% of the people who attend are from fowlerville. Your grandfathered in Stan as an original member.
> 
> ...


Scott,

Can we get all the fatties on one smoker?  Thanks for the grandfathering.  I am planing to bring some nuts for this one.  Are we going to burn a couch this smoke?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome Kurt! Your fattie makes 9 entering now!!! That's the most fatties we've ever had. Hopefully we will get one or two more!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2015)

Fattie finals rules:

The judging will be blind.

All fatties must be turned in at 230. The smoking will start at 3.

You can only use 1 pound of ground meat in the actual fattie roll. (We want them to come in around the same size so they cook around the same time.)

All fatties must be wrapped in some sort of bacon. Could be turkey bacon, beef bacon, even Canadian bacon is legal but probably won't be to good.

Think that's about it.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 11, 2015)

Scott do you have a smoker that will hold all those fatty's? If not I can bring my GOSM. It has more than enough room and will cook evenly, but it's bulky so I won't bring it unless I know you'll need it. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 11, 2015)

Humdinger I have no idea what a GOSM is.... Lol

You know I have an mes 40, a side fire box chargriller, but I'm gonna be smoking ABTs and chicken quarters. If it can do the job we might need it. What kind of smoker is it?


----------



## humdinger (Aug 12, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Humdinger I have no idea what a GOSM is.... Lol
> 
> You know I have an mes 40, a side fire box chargriller, but I'm gonna be smoking ABTs and chicken quarters. If it can do the job we might need it. What kind of smoker is it?


It's the big one shown below in my signature block where it says "My smokers", it looks like a gunsafe. I'll get it all ready and bring it along. I'm sure we'll use it.

Also here's a link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/landman-3895gwla-smoky-mountainvertical-gas-smoker-38-inch


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232895/fattie-finals-august-15th-fowlerville-mi


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 13, 2015)

Probably gonna need that smoker humdinger. Thanks for the offer. 

This is going to smoke the last fattie contest! No pun intended.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 15, 2016)

The 2016 fattie finals  contest will be July 23rd in fowlerville. Stan if you want to make a new post for this feel free. with a few exceptions the MMG doesn't really turn out for this contest so I'm not expecting much. Dinger you in on this one? Hoping to get 20+ fatties entered this year.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 15, 2016)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The 2016 fattie finals contest will be July 23rd in fowlerville. Stan if you want to make a new post for this feel free. with a few exceptions the MMG doesn't really turn out for this contest so I'm not expecting much. Dinger you in on this one? Hoping to get 20+ fatties entered this year.


I've locked it in the calendar and there's nothing else going on with us that time of year, so I plan on attending. I'll bring my brother and Dave too (if they're not busy).

When you say "Fowlerville", I assume you are referring to your place off of Sober Rd. (LOL I still love that), and not Cam's place, correct?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes sir my place it is. I don't think cam is doing one this year again. He has his sons grad party.


----------



## craigdchang (Mar 17, 2016)

Is there going to be any room on a smoker for some Texas hot links?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm sure we will have extra smoker room Craig. We always have in the past. And we've never smoked Texas hot links in the past so we're game!


----------



## dj mishima (Sep 16, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 18, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...owlerville-michigan-july-23rd/90#post_1599221

Went well. here's the link for all posted comments and photos


----------

